# Hornady .44 mag ammo



## Helios (Oct 29, 2008)

Anybody used horandy's new FTX ammo? Got any comments on it or suggest a good deer hunting ammo?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I fired some 225 grain 44 magnum Hornady Leverevolutions through my Model 94 Marlin, last week, and was very favorably impressed. I sighted in 1" high at 50 yards and shot a 3 shot group on the bulls eye at 100 yards that was slightly over 2". This was with a 30 year old Weaver 4x scope.

Supposedly, they work well with revolvers, too.


----------



## Helios (Oct 29, 2008)

Bisley said:


> I fired some 225 grain 44 magnum Hornady Leverevolutions through my Model 94 Marlin, last week, and was very favorably impressed. I sighted in 1" high at 50 yards and shot a 3 shot group on the bulls eye at 100 yards that was slightly over 2". This was with a 30 year old Weaver 4x scope.
> 
> Supposedly, they work well with revolvers, too.


Thats what I hear...Sounds good...what kind of price did you pay for those rounds?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I paid $19.95 for a box of 20 at Academy.


----------



## Helios (Oct 29, 2008)

Bisley said:


> I paid $19.95 for a box of 20 at Academy.


I just went out bought a box and paid $19.49. So I guess thats about average.


----------

